# Abzocker nutzen BNetzA-Faxnummer



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2010)

Bundesnetzagentur | Mad Max Win

Die Abzocker tanzen weiter auf den Tischen der Bundesnetzagentur...


> Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass die Firma Mad Max   Win, Postfach 282, Hofstraße 1, 40723 Hilden, in ihrer   Korrespondenz mit Verbrauchern zur telefonischen Kontaktaufnahme   eine Hotline-Rufnummer nennt, unter der sie jedoch nicht   erreichbar ist. Bei der genannten Rufnummer handelt es sich   vielmehr um die von der Bundesnetzagentur als Telefaxanschluss   genutzte, kostenpflichtige Rufnummer (0)180-3110900   (Festnetzpreis 9 ct/min, Mobilfunkpreise maximal 42 ct/min).
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Mad Max Win nicht berechtigt ist,   diese Rufnummer zur Kontaktaufnahme zu nennen oder auf sonstige   Weise zu nutzen. Die an diese Rufnummern gesendete Korrespondenz   geht der Mad Max Win nicht zu.



Böse Kooperationspartner...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...arnen-sich-als-bundesnetzagentur-partner.html


----------



## jalex2000 (18 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocker nutzen BNetzA-Faxnummer*

Die Verbraucherzentrale im Saarland hat dazu auch etwas zu sagen...
http://www.vz-saar.de/UNIQ126894606018008/link698471A.html

Zitat:
"


> *12.03.2010
> Warnung  vor Schreiben der Firma Mad Max Win!
> unerlaubte Abbuchung zurückbuchen lassen*
> 
> ...


----------

